# IntelliJ unter Linux: Probleme beim Ausführen



## KandaYamamoto (19. Okt 2015)

Guten Tag,
ich habe ein Problem mit meiner Entwicklungsumgebung. Ich habe unter Ubuntu 15.04 IntelliJ 14.1.5 und Java 8 installiert. Ich kann aber nicht auf den Ausführen-Button drücken. Was habe ich falsch ausgewählt bzw. wie konfiguriere ich das Programm so, dass es fehlerfrei Code ausführt?


----------

